# PA, NJ, VA, NC, NY, OH, WV, DE 2008 Q comps



## shellbellc (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is a link to Mid-Atlantic BBQ Association.  They have started updating their 2008 schedule with up coming Q's.  Maybe we should talk about possibly meeting up at one of them!  Seems like quite a few in MD...
I know last May they had BBQ "show" in Lancaster, PA where it was a food show for equipment, ideas, rubs, sauces, etc...I plan on not missing this years...

http://www.mabbqa.com/competitions.h...08competitions


----------



## richtee (Jan 8, 2008)

Man  not ONE in MI, or even close...sheesh.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 8, 2008)

Well this is just Mid-Atlantic region...but here you go, I found this for you!

http://www.uphogwild.com/


----------



## richtee (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL  Thanks Shell...Dayton's closer   ;{)


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 8, 2008)

Any of these close to you Shell?

http://www.nebs.org/index.php?option...&id=136&Itemid=


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 8, 2008)

They're a little North of me, but a weekend trip away!  Thanks! I've been looking for a KCBS judging class...Heck, even if I don't pass it would be fun!  I'm not sure what the classes actually entail, just seems like that would a great thing to have under me if I decide to ever compete!


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 8, 2008)

Shelly, Yardley & Holland is looking good for me. I've never been to a competicion(?) before. Just watched them on tv, but I'm really going to try to go to them. Just to walk around and EAT a lot. Thanks for the link.


----------



## bbqman (Jan 8, 2008)

I understand the expo will be april 11/12 and the Salisbury contest is the next weekend.I understand they are still looking for kcbs judges for salisbury.
WE will be at the competition in salisbury under the banner of Mason Dixon Competition BBQ Team, please feel free to stop and check things out.
Meadow Creek Welding has a judges class in March  in new holland on a friday during their open house.
Check out the kcbs web site for judges classes,the only test is signing your name and paying your money, then you get to eat bbq and listen to the lecture,the whole class is about 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## gofish (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll be keeping an eye on these dates and look forward to meeting you all.


Thanks for the link Shell!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 9, 2008)

Another one that wasn't listed is the NJ State BBQ Champ & Blues Fest. 
Held in North Wildwood, this year July 11 -13.  They have your typical "big guys" selling to the public, but I wouldn't consider this competion food, more mass produced que, not bad, but not what you're going to pull off of your smoker.  But you do get to walk through the comp area and see what every one is using, how they plate, it's pretty cool.  Anyway it's an excuse to head down the shore for a weekend.  Probably Sunday would be the best so you could see who it crowned Grand Champ...plus it's in North Wildwood, if you go in the afternoon all of the Irish pubs will be opening for an adult beverage! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.njbbq.com/


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks again Shelly, that one would be the best for me and the little lady. I'll add that to the list, I think I'll really enjoy myself.


----------



## reflect (Jan 23, 2008)

Sent in judges application for the Kettering, Oh event.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 23, 2008)

I have to become one of them there judges!


----------



## bbqman (Feb 18, 2008)

I understand there will be a kcbs cooking and judging class
4/5/2008 at Dover Downs in Delaware. 
Please check the kcbs web site for more information.


----------



## smokin' joe (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the link Shell, I think I have spent the last 2 hours clicking on each comp and checking out their pics and q view from last year. There is a KCBS judging class in Dover, DE on April 5th. I am clearing my schedule and plan on attending.







 Dover or Bust...


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Smokin Joe, Did you do the class at Dover?


----------



## tmw611 (Apr 17, 2008)

I've never been to a comp but I will this year. 

I spoke with Jim of Jim Dandy's BBQ here in Cinci and he said they have a backyard catagory so I will be practicing for September. I think it will be fun!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## lc in va (Apr 18, 2008)

I am another one who has never been to a comp. before but i do plan on going to the Danville and Lousia Va. comps.


----------



## bbqman (May 5, 2008)

for those of you that are close to the maryland,delaware and pa line
gavanells butcher shop is having a small (22 teams) cookoff that the
mid atlantic bbq assocation is helping with. some of these are back yard guys and some are teams. 
the shop is located outside of rising sun off of route 222.
last year was fun and this year looks to be even better.
they still have room for teams and the cost is only $75. pluse
they have specials on all of their meats.


----------

